# Return to sleeping in the crate at age 6!



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*I had to share this*. Chico had started marking in our bedroom, of all places, and after much stress, use of nature's miracle, purchasing a new comforter set, and having the marking continue, we made a decision that Chico would have to sleep in a crate during the night like the other 2 darlings. We believe some of the marking happened during the night when we were sleeping.

He has been sleeping on the bed for 5 years and I thought he would go nuts the first night back in the crate.
Last night, I gave him a Benadryl (didn't have much effect) and put him in the crate after he hung out on the bed with us for a few minutes.

I expected that he'd carry on for a long time and my stomach was in a knot, waiting for the fuss. Well, he was a little indignant, scratched at the crate, made few grumbles. This went on for about 5 minutes. He barked once and then quieted. I got up once during the night and when I got back into bed, I thought he'd complain. He did sigh and grumble once and then fell back to sleep until morning.
I couldn't believe it, and wanted to share this info with you all!
Hope tonight will go as well, if not better.
I have to add that he has always used the crate to hide from me when he saw the grooming brush come out, and he slept in the crate for his first year.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Nan, I'm so glad it's working out so far! Wonder what started the marking all of a sudden like that? Could he have a UTI? I hope tonight will be another good night!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Nan - Is Chico neutured? I also have a boy, who's not yet neutured, but thought that marking would not develop (or stop if it's started) when the boys get neutured. Would love to know what to expect!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Gee Nan what a quick adjustment. Who'd hav guessed.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Dogs are more likely to mark if they are not neutured, However netured males can and will mark it isn't as sticky and smelly. You have to train them not to once they start. My dog Boo Boo who was a puppy mill breeder marked when I first got him and after I had him neutured. I had to keep him in a small area and catch him, also clean any area I even thought he might have marked in (black light) today I have to watch him if he is under stress (when the Shih Tzu died), we go back to step one. He is usually ok after a week. On the other hand I had a stud who was never marked. I think it just depends on the dog.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Chico was neutered at 4 months. I think that perhaps Finnegan marked in the bedroom first and then Chico had to mark over it. I have 3 neutered males and that might be the problem-too many males. Magee leaves this weekend when my daughter moves out.

Chico hadn't marked much before, but this time in the bedroom, it was just too much to deal with. Especially after replacing the comforter set. I just bought a black light to check and see if and where there is urine that didn't get cleaned up by the Nature's Miracle. I realize that getting rid of the smell is most important.

I have to say I missed having him in the bed with us!
But I am going to stick to having him sleep in the crate. I hope that tonight goes a little better than last night and that he is more comfy in the crate.

It's funny, but when he looks at me with those big dark eyes, I feel guilty. LOL


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

That's about what I would expect if there was not a lot of feedback of anxiety from the owner. Some of ours started sleeping in crates beyond age 6 too when we ran out of corners on the bed. It sounds like you did it just right. We feel like we need to teach the puppies to sleep in crates before they leave here because some people have trouble doing it.

I'm sure the biggest problems come from feedback of baby talk and trying to "comfort" the dog while it's complaining. With our puppies, we make sure they are tired from playing, have pottied, and it takes us anywhere from 0 to 3 or 4 minutes typically for one to settle down and go to sleep. We've had owners who just couldn't get it done. The second night is always shorter, and by the third they all settle right down. I think it helps a lot that we are right there in bed next to them.

We also use it as an opportunity to teach them to potty on command. You know they have to go when they either ask to get up early in the morning or when they get up when we do. We take them one at a time, put the, pup in a litterbox, and say "go potty" and praise when they do. Works every time.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, Tom, I have to say that I kept very quiet and just let Chico make his protesting sounds. I didn't feel that comforting would help, like perhaps it would a puppy.

I was so glad that I got my Havanese from breeders who raised them to be used to the crate, like the Kings and other breeders on here do.

Even our rescue Finnegan was crate trained by his first owners. He's so funny, he doesn't bound out of the crate in the morning when we open the door. He just takes his sweet time and comes out when he feels like it!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds like you did it just right! "Comforting" doesn't really help a puppy either. I have a low, sleepy, slow growling sound I use that usually speeds up the settling down for the puppies. After that the most sound we make is maybe turning over in bed and making some soft sounds with the bed covers. I think maybe also it might help that soon after that, I'm probably snoring.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Its funny, I think Lily actually prefers her crate now. She will want to come up on the bed while I read, but when I turn the lights off, she wants to get down and snuggle up in her crate. 

I have insomnia and am a light sleeper so it works for me, although some times I wish she wanted to cuddle at bedtime...I think I should just be glad she likes it so much, as I worked hard at it in the beginning.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

We also have Daisy and Beau's crates in our bedroom. We tell them "time to go to bed" and they jump off our bed and go to their crates....sometimes they go directly into their crates when we walk into the bedroom. They don't seem to even notice if one of us gets up in the middle of the night.... 

We kept it all "matter of fact" telling them "time to go to bed" and did not sympathize etc about it. We do the same thing when we leave the house: keep it very matter of fact and tell them "we have to go bye bye for a little bit. Be good doggies." and they seem to accept that as well.

Just a matter of getting the accustom to a routine I guess.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lynda,
We have all 3 crates in our room now. We still have to "put" Finnegan and Chico in, but Cali is like your two, and goes in all by herself. You are right, the routine and matter-of-fact attitude seem to help in general.

We do the same when we leave the house. They are not in crates, but in their favorite spots in the kitchen. We say "bye, we'll be back later, take care of the house".

Now, if we should take only one or two out and leave one, we do hear indignant barking when we are outside. I'm sure it subsides after awhile.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm glad that the crate transition was a smooth one. My two have always slept in crates at night. Their bedtime is 9:30-a little Petzlife and in they go!


----------

